

Why We May Ditch AngularJS For React - hunvreus
http://wiredcraft.com/posts/2014/08/20/why-we-may-ditch-angularjs-for-react.html

======
abhinavgujjar
React violates the biggest principle of not mucking about with HTML in code.
The Raison d'être of HTML is to be a markup language - and it does it very
well. To take that away and move it into a procedural language is far too high
a price to pay.

------
dcherman
The link to `Thierry Nicola's post about his use of React` is broken FYI

~~~
hunvreus
Fixed. Thanks for letting me know.

